# Help identify these 4 gray (females?)



## alexm (Jun 12, 2020)

Hi guys,

I have these 4 gray females (I guess, judging by their "color"), 2 with some vertical black spots/stripes, and the other 2 with horizontal black stripes.
I can't figure out which species they belong to. I got them when they were younger, along with other 20+ cichlids (got them as a batch from a guy).

Can you please share your opinions on what species they could belong to? Thanks!


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

The one with the horizontal line looks like it could be a protomelas species, possibly taeniolatus. The other resembles placidochromis electra.


----------



## alexm (Jun 12, 2020)

Thanks, James. I had no clue 'till now


----------

